# Happy Birthday Titus35, nicnap



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 15, 2009)

2 are celebrating their birthday on 12-15-2009:

-Titus35 (born in 1946, Age: 63)
-nicnap (born in 1980, Age: 29)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## Wayne (Dec 15, 2009)

But nicnap looks so old in his avatar pic!

Happy Birthday!! Twice over!! To both of you!!


----------



## Titus35 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Thank you!* It feels good to know that tomorrow I will be "63" (you know that means that I've made 63 revolutions around the sun! Hey, that's a lot of mileage!!) 

One of the great JOYS of my life is reading the Puritan Board every day I pray that the Lord will continue to be glorified by the godly, meaty discussions on this Reformed forum. And Happy Birthday to nicnap...29 is a sweet age (I remember)!! Our Creator and Savior has been good to all of us!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday to both of you. But I have met Nick. He is a goodly young man. I love him deeply having met him and seen him struggle. God be with both of you.


----------



## Berean (Dec 15, 2009)

*Happy Birthday, Nick and Randy!*


----------



## Michael (Dec 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday guys!


----------



## Augusta (Dec 15, 2009)

Happy birthday guys, may it be a good one.


----------



## Simply_Nikki (Dec 15, 2009)

Happy Birthday to you both  May God bless you with many more.


----------



## nicnap (Dec 15, 2009)

Thank you all. Happy birthday to you as well, Randy!

Randy S., you are a dear brother, and the love is mutual. Thanks for the birthday wishes, prayers, and memories.  Blessings.


----------



## Skyler (Dec 15, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------



## tcalbrecht (Dec 15, 2009)




----------



## A.J. (Dec 15, 2009)

Happy birthday!


----------

